# Ouch, over sensitive Kush plants or some kind of deficiency?



## 215zealot (Jan 25, 2009)

Check these plants, they are a week into flowering.  Hydro Cococoir w/ Hydroclay, on GH LF, the PH is always maintained a constant 5.5-5.8, we are thinking about flushing the entire medium.


----------



## Kcar (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey now! I have that going on too (the yellow part)
I think it is potassium lockout from too high a PH.

Check out this thread...
"Dark green and bright yellow"
Sorry can't post a link yet...


Also could be a magnesium prob....
not really sure. (I lowered the PH and added
Epsom salts) And the new growth
looks alot better.

My plants are SS Bubblegum.

Good Luck!


----------



## Growdude (Jan 25, 2009)

Those spots look like a light burn if they were close to a bulb.
1st pic looks like a PH prob.


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 25, 2009)

yea i have been flushing the medium the last couple days with constant 5.5-5.8 light nute solution.

Is the PH raising back up or something??


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 27, 2009)

Now we are starting to think they are ZINC deficient, what do you guys think?????


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)

PH fluctuates constantly, your most powerful tool is going to be a digital PH meter.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 27, 2009)

215zealot said:
			
		

> Now we are starting to think they are ZINC deficient, what do you guys think?????



Dosent look like zinc, here a pic of zinc def.

How close are the bulbs?


----------



## Kcar (Jan 27, 2009)

It also could be VPD or Vapor pressure deficit if your not
getting enough fresh air flowing through your grow.
It mimicks alot of Def probs.
Heres a link...

hXXp://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1354421&fpart=4

Scroll down about 3/4 of the way on page 4.

Let me know what you think...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you foiler feed those? If so, ensure you do not do it with the lights on. I tend to agree with Growdude on it being a light burn.


----------



## Kcar (Jan 27, 2009)

If it was light burn, wouldn't it be localized to the
leaves closest to the light? I have the same exact prob
as the OP, but there is no localization to the light.


----------



## 420thestoner (Jan 27, 2009)

i know this is off topic but why when you grow hydro your ph has to be so acidic?


----------

